# Union Factory vs Rome Targa



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Well im not even close to an expert (coming into my 2nd season this winter so yea), and I don't know anything about Rome bindings, but I also just recently purchased a 2014 T.Rice Pro HP 164.5 and Ive got a set of 2014 Union Factory bindings going onto it when I take the time to wax the board up and set it all up.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

Songa, keep the forces and buy a pair of 2014 lashed.

Their stiffer this year, up there with the TM-two's.

Factory's are slicker atlases, which may not wow you coming from the forces.

Look around and find some burton toe caps to swap onto to your forces and you should be sweet.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

cool thanks, will look into them.

how do u feel about the rome targas? i remember loving rome's toe strap back in 2011/12.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

Never been on Rome', but looked at them in the store.

The seem like they would be really comfy (straps and padding), but they sure are heavy.


Problem is, you gotta stiff board, and want stiff/responsive bindings to match.

Great, but your boots are now the odd man out, and those forces are probably stiff enough.

Those lashed's were soft to begin with and being a couple years old probably I can see you having issues.

Soft boots/stiff bindings = no fun at all.

The season I got my Atlases I bought nike's ZF-1's.

4 days in, and those boots wen't into the trash bin, and I was back on my worn out TM-Two's.

I was on Van's V-66's last year, and fantastic boots they were, but still much too soft. 

Get stiffer boots and get a couple days in at the hill.

If you think the bindings aren't cutting it, then look updgrade.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^

Homeboy is talking out of his ass.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

That Rome's are heavy, or Nike's are soft ?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

hoots_manuva said:


> That Rome's are heavy, or Nike's are soft ?


Among other things.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

If Songa here's looking for more response out of his setup, what should he change ?

His forces, or his 2011 32 lashed's ????


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks for the help guys. my forces are wearing and need replacing the most. my boots are still pretty new so id like to get more use from them but I understand the stiffness concern. I will def switch to stiffer boots soon, but now I will have to reevaluate my priorities. thanks again!


----------



## BananaMagic (Jan 2, 2014)

xIceHoundx said:


> Well im not even close to an expert (coming into my 2nd season this winter so yea), and I don't know anything about Rome bindings, but I also just recently purchased a 2014 T.Rice Pro HP 164.5 and Ive got a set of 2014 Union Factory bindings going onto it when I take the time to wax the board up and set it all up.


Second season and you got the T Rice? Well at least you have plenty of room to grow into that board, not sure if it will be the best for you to learn on, but enjoy!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

BananaMagic said:


> Second season and you got the T Rice? Well at least you have plenty of room to grow into that board, not sure if it will be the best for you to learn on, but enjoy!



Actually I quite enjoy my T.Rice pro HP it does me quite well riding austrias glaciers so far. I also really like my NeverSummer Proto HDX. Being self taught I've still got plenty of room to progress in skill but I feel pretty comfortable riding it, always room to grow tho.


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

I a in the same situation I am very undecided between the Rome Targa and the Union Factory.
Is to match with a Never Summer Heritage and with K2 Thraxis Boots.
Until this moment I think the base plate of the Union's is better, on the other hand I think the toe strap of the Rome should be better than the Unions.
I would like to hear your opinions.
Best regards


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

hoots_manuva said:


> If Songa here's looking for more response out of his setup, what should he change ?
> 
> His forces, or his 2011 32 lashed's ????


I would change the boots. I see people on here talk about how stiff the lashed are, they are a mid flex boot to start and soften up a lot...... The forces are also on the mid range of flex which to me means medium response binding with medium Response boot. If you put some stiff boots in a med binding, you still get a way better response from the board as long as you're strapped in tight.

I ride flow talons with union factory, anything is super responsive with them paired. I also ride flow nx2-gt and SE. They are fairly stiff too..... Great response.... 

My son rode lashed for years and switched to talons(stiff boot) for the Freeride tour last season and fell in love with the stiff, comfortable dual boas..... He also has ridden union factory, forces and atlas or the last 2 years, the boots with those bindings are great..... Both of our go to bindings are factory now.

Romes are super heavy in comparison and yeah, they are stiff. We have 2 pairs of targas just sitting in the never use binding bin as well as some MOB bosses or whatever they call them that we gave away last season.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We have no problem with the toe straps and the design has changed over the last couple years. They seem like they will slide on boots with a narrow and rounded off toe cap.


----------

